# Interior light color



## KE5GIZ (Aug 9, 2009)

I am looking at upgrading the bulbs inside and out with led lamps. As far as the interior dash illumination lamps what color would be best for driving at night?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

KE5GIZ said:


> I am looking at upgrading the bulbs inside and out with led lamps. As far as the interior dash illumination lamps what color would be best for driving at night?


Are you talking about a vehicle?


----------



## KE5GIZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes I have 2 Jeep Cherokee's, a 1992 and a 1997.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Red. IMHO


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Red or green, red won't change your pupil dilation, but it also depends on your gage faces and needles as to what colour works with them


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Red used to be the standard used inside aircraft for night flight for ... *decades! * It is still used in the majority of airplanes today - - since most airplanes are really 30-40-50 years old.

However, I have noticed that all newer aircraft (last 20 years or so) trend towards BLUE. I have blue interior lights inside my airplane, my "night flying" flashlight has a blue lens, and the interior lights of my truck are all blue.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mike_dippert said:


> I don't think LED's play well with the dimmer, .


It depends on how the circuitry inside is designed to get the 14-14.5 volts down to 3-4 volts for the LED. Some are more "dimmable" than others.



mike_dippert said:


> and are way too intense for my liking.


It's going to depend a LOT on "diffusion angle". For instrument lights that generally shine onto the BACK side of the front face of the instrument panel (most vehicles), you must get lights with a 120* diffusion angle.

I don't ever recommend a LED in a position where you are looking right at it. I have had a few instances where this occurs (my Harley), and a little bit of fingernail polish usually takes the brightness level down quite a bit.
.


----------



## KE5GIZ (Aug 9, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for their input. I think what I will do is put original bulbs in cluster, I have some that are burnt out. I will put led on outside bulbs and my dome lamps.
I will set up a red or green led for using when parked with no lamps on to read what ever needs to be read or looked at.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I can tell you that one of our Kenworths has black dial backgrounds with orange indicator needles and red bulbs. It really sucks driving that truck at night because you really have to concentrate to see the needles at night. Takes too much of your attention off the road.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

In my wife's suv I placed a white led cluster for driver overhead and red for passenger. I figured if driver needs light, they are parked. The red is good for doing whatever.


----------



## jeffreyclay (Jun 17, 2011)

Ford did a study back in the 50's and found that Green lamps provided the easiest transition from "eye to road" in night time. I agree with an earlier post that gauge face and indicator color would be a major factor in what works.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a lot a night work fer search an rescue and disasters. We use either red er green lights cause the white lights cause a 30 minute night blindness. I used ta use red, as I've gotten older my eyes do better with green. Just sumtin ta thin bout.

LincTex, I didn't know yall had a plane. That be cool.


----------

